# Zweifelhafter Anruf von Greenpeace



## stieglitz (1 Juli 2004)

Gestern Abend erhiehlt mein Frau einen Anruf. Der Anrufer gab sich als Beauftragter von Greenpeace aus und wollte Unterschriften gegen den Wahlfang sammel. Um unterschreiben zu können, müsse man vorher Mitglied werden. Meine Frau unterbrach, und sagte, dass sie am Telefon nichts abschliesse, er solle doch bitte Unterlagen schicken. Das wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung, dass dann der Rücklauf zu gering sei.
Das Gespräch wurde daraufhin beendet.

Also, ich kann mir 1. nicht vorstellen, dass Greenpeace überhaupt solche Telefonaktionen vornimmt. (Telefon-Spamm) Und 2., wie soll am Telefon bitteschön ein Mitgliedsvertrag geschlossen werden? Und 3. ist es wohl völliger Blödsinn, dass nur Mitglieder bei Unterschriftenaktionen teilnehmen können.

Ich glaube, das ist nur wieder ein Trick um an die Bankverbindung und/oder Adresse heranzukommen.

Ich hab mal Greenpaece angemailt, und angefragt was die davon halten


Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Juli 2004)

*schnüff schnüff*
Uärx!! Hier stinkt es höllisch nach faulem Phish! :kotz: 
Wenn ich dran denke, wie da mit unbedarften Menschen umgegangen wird, könnte ich glatt bis Feierabend durchkotzen.

MfG
L.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Juli 2004)

Ziemlich.

http://www.pc-welt.de/news/sicherheit/100859/index.html


----------



## stieglitz (1 Juli 2004)

Na diese G**ner versuchen es halt mit allen Tricks. Schade, dass ich nicht ans Telefon ging, ich hätte versucht mehr aus denen herauszubekommen,
z.B. welche Angaben für eine Mitgliedschaft zu machen sind, Adresse
Bankverbindung etc.
Mir wäre schon was entsprechendes eingefallen. :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (2 Juli 2004)

*Antwort von Greenpeace*

Hier ist die Antwort von Greenpeace, wie vermutet war das ein Schwindel.


_Sehr geehrter Herr Stieglitz,

vielen Dank, dass Sie sich an uns gewandt haben und von diesem Anruf bei
Ihrer Frau berichtet haben.

Bisher haben wir glücklicherweise keine solcher Meldungen erhalten, sodass
ich auch vermute, dass es sich um einen gefälschten Anruf handelte.
Wir praktizieren tatsächlich Telefonmarketing, allerdings nur, wenn die
Person vorher in irgendeiner Weise ihr Einverständnis dafür gegeben hat
(z.B. am Infostand ihre Telefon-Nr. hinterlassen hat). Und
selbstverständlich würden wir dem Wunsch nachkommen, Info-Material zu
schicken.
Wie Sie bereits selbst ganz richtig erkannt haben, ist es für eine
Unterschriftensammlung unerheblich, ob diese Unterschrift von einem
Förderer oder einem Nicht-Förderer stammt. Wichtig ist die politische
Aussage, die durch eine Unterschriftensammlungen von der Bevölkerung
gemacht wird. (Und wie funktioniert eine Unterschriftensammlung am
Telefon?)

Ich danke Ihnen für das Vertrauen, das Sie uns entgegenbringen.
Sollten Sie oder Ihre Frau noch Informationsmaterial wünschen, geben Sie
mir gern unter Angabe Ihrer Adresse Bescheid.

Schönes Wochenende und herzliche Grüße
-------------------------------
Meike B************
- Fundraising -

Greenpeace e.V.
http://www.greenpeace.de
Tel. +49 40 306 18-.....
Fax +49 40 380 95 06
email: [email protected]
Unterstützen Sie unsere Arbeit auch finanziell
http://www.greenpeace.de/spenden_
_persönliche Daten gelöscht _


----------

